# Umlaute von Text in Textarea umwandeln



## avenuetoni (8. Dez 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hab ein kleines Problem, ich habe in meinem html Dokument eine Textarea mit der id="nachricht" und möchte jetzt, wenn ich auf meinen Button unter der Textarea klicke durch den Eventhandler onclick erreichen, dass der eingegebene Text in der Textarea auf den Umlaut "ä" untersucht wird und anschließend durch "ae" ersetzt wird. 
Doch bei meiner Javascript Funktion greift er anscheinend nicht auf den Text der Textarea zu....



```
function Umlaut() {

var text= document.getElementById('nachricht').innerText;;
text= text.replace(/ä/gi,"ae");
}
```




```
<textarea name="nachricht" id="nachricht" rows="10" cols="50" required>
      </textarea>
      <br>
      <input value="Umlaute umwandeln" type="button" onclick="Umlaut()">
```

Danke schonmal im vorraus 

LG


----------



## Henne079 (8. Dez 2015)

Ich glaube du hast dich ein wenig vertan. JavaScript ist nicht Java.

Versuch mal nach dem du den Replace ausgeführt hast, den Text wieder in der Textarea zu setzen damit es übernommen wird.


----------

